# Contractors Who Don't Pay List.



## KingOfDrywall

In light of so many stories we hear about drywall tradesman not getting paid, I thought it might be appropriate to make a running list of contractors whom have a reputation of NOT PAYING. It seems as though they bounce from one drywaller to the next. If we keep ourselves informed, maybe we can really slow down this trend a little. I recently placed a post and had a board member privately email me and tell me he was a victim of the same company and he resided in another state. We can truly empower ourselves and keep eachother informed by doing this. Even better.....I would suggest if you know builders or other companies who pay well and on time, we should recognize them as well. I guess I will officially start. Hope everyone likes the idea.


----------



## KingOfDrywall

*BUH Construction*,McKeesRocks PA-Project: Walmart in Warren Ohio-HAD TO TAKE TO COURT TO COLLECT. His tactic was to pull my guys off the job everytime they nearly completed a designated area. When I pulled the guys off the job ,he says to me" you can't bill me, you didn't fully complete not 1 area".
*Lukanec's Remodeling* & Construction,Youngstown Ohio:hired us to do some ceiling textures. 2 times prior we had problems with his checls at the bank, but he did pay. On the last job, my guys collected a check and we noted it was post dated 2 days.
He had stopped payment on it. I called him and finally took him to court(he didn't show) and now I have a judgment against him. He even avoided the court summons to answer so I can detach his wages.There may be a warrabt out for him for faulure to appear.
*Ron at Brinks Home Security/Job located in Lowellville Ohio: *We do tons of repairs for companies like this. Relocating systems, holes in walls for wiring. This guy put his foot through a ceiling running the alarm wires. We came out did the repair instantly. He gave me a fax numner to sent the invoice 330-742-4030, and the number has been disconnected. I contacted the homewner and asked him plitely to pass the word on to them that I will file a civil action by the 30th of this month. It was agreed when I started that they would mail a check as soon as the home owner confirmed the work was completed. That was 20 days ago.
*Sharpe Builders,Poland Ohio*: Eventually paid, but not to the terms we agreed. Slow payer. If you don't raise hell to get the money, you won't get a cent from him.


----------



## joepro0000

*New Alliance Contracting - aka Slater Construction:* This guy is a rip-off, he owes over 100K to contractors, located in Pompano Beach, FL - Lou Boni - Owes me $1500.00, from a small residence job, claims he never got paid, but BS. I went to the owner, and they said they paid him. Hope the FBI shuts him down. Has been over 1 year now!

*16 on Center - *Matt Obrien - A drywall contractor who has taken over 6 months to pay me over 20K in debt - Orlando, FL. Good guy but can't trust him. Owes me from a Staples and Borders job I did.

*G&A Contracting - *Scam GC, fake company, did a project in Miami, FL and never paid us.
*RJ Builders - Ruben-* Known for not paying workers who worked in Fisher Island, wrote me a bad check for 4K and never seen him again. Owes over 30K another drywaller. - Miami, FL

*Casino Drywall-* Shut down my the IRS, but still operating under other names, ripped off hundreds. Personally, I never worked with them.

*O'brien Construction, OB DRYWALL -* Ripped me off by taking out 5% of my check every week to pay us cash, then at the end of the year gave us a 1009, and said that 5% was to cover insurance for us. BS- If were a independant contractor, we need to have our own insurance. Owner made off with 5% of every worker's pay everyweek. We thought she would take 5% off because she was paying us cash.
Fort Lauderdale, FL

*PDI - Maria and some other girl -*two young girls in their late 20's, think there GCS, but know nothing about the trades. Did not pay me $400 for hanging drywall, made up an excuse saying they had to take it all down and re-do it because it was wrong. How stupid is that. Told one of labors she'd pay him 100 per day, then treated him to lunch, and offered him a ride home after work so he did not have to catch the bus, and then when she paid, he got charged for gas and the food, and he only got 60.00. Unlicensed hack, who gets jobs from service magic.


----------



## fj5race

That would be a great thing to start up.However I think there will be more BAD ones than GOOD ones. I live in Maryland so if I come across any companies around this way I will keep you informed. I'm a Finisher myself. But know how to throw it up to. 

Thanks


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

i always pre-lien the job.

years ago, some guy owed me around 25k. i threatened him with the pre-lien....he still wouldnt pay. thought i was bluffing when i told him im going to buy his house. didnt think i had the balls, let alone the money.

yea, he was wrong.


----------



## AtlanticWB

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> i always pre-lien the job....


 
Just realize that in some stated, others cannot do that...by law.


----------



## evolve991

In the MD/DE area: Davitt/etc/etc and I believe they now go under TRED/AVON as 
well.Known for years of changing names,banks,filing chapter 11 etc.
In PA: Lance McCoy. He lets you almost finish a job then throws you off for something "He told you about in the first place" and gets his illegals to finish it up,skips out on pay. Got me for 1200.00


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

AtlanticWB said:


> Just realize that in some stated, others cannot do that...by law.


if thats true, thats ridiculous.......do they have other ways then to protect the sub-contractor?


----------



## [email protected]

We can't pre-liean in MO or KS. MO gives us 6 mon. to file, KS only 3 -- definitely need strongers laws. City should contact Bank & all Trades re: payment prior to issuing occupancy permit or turning on water--probably never happen. Here's my list: Mike Yancik (MYC) owes 3-4K, mostly on repairs; Jay Wilson (JWP, Northland dev.) owes me 26K, including 15k on his personal house; FDIC owes me 14K on Columbian Bank & Trust seizure; Brian Flinn(estimator for Grayling & co.) owes 1800 on personal house; Craft Builders (Lee, Chad, Bernie Ullman) owe over 25k. It's a wonder I'm still in business! Can't be too careful these days. Some of those losses go back to 2000, but most were in the past 12-18 months. **** Don't do any foreclosure work for a Bank w/o either a retainer, irrevocable letter of credit, or being collateralized (your name on a deed until paid)-- this from the FDIC directly. Once your lien rights are gone Civil Court only recourse, only one that gets paid then is your LAWYER! Banks always hold 1st position so if you do get a lien on, you can't collect a dime until the bank recovers ALL its $. ****Most Res. work now is owner/builders and I get 1/2 when hung, other 1/2 on Spray day**** Doesn't always work, but ask where Construction loan is and intro. self to Loan officer prior to starting. We're all going to see more of this and need to educate ourselves on our legal rights and stick to our guns. If you get that sick feeling in your gut(about your $), it's probably already too late! Don't be afraid to walk away, let someone else have the work & the worry. Good Luck!


----------



## [email protected]

One Drywall Contractor in Blue Springs MO shot and killed builder over $1100. Don't think he'll ever collect.


----------



## joepro0000

Darren, 

Wow i'm sorry to hear about your tough losses. I hear 2009 is going to be a busy year, and hope everything works out great. I hope those people who owe people all get shut-down or beat up badly.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

Those who die will be the lucky ones!! AARGH!


----------



## creativeph

*Contractors who dont pay*

I am tired of the contractors who dont pay and get away with it. I have said that there should be a website for all trades for subs to report on the contractors who don't pay. Especially the tricks that they pay and how others handle them. There should be a reporting end and an area of how to potect yourself as a business owner. I was just going thru the files of the contractors who owed money and we have no recourse other than to spend more than they owe us in legal fees to get back money that is owed. I am a plumbing and heating contractor located in NY. We cannot lein the job I know that this is a practice they use in NJ but it is not done here. If it is a residential job you have 4 months to file a lien (aprpox cost $250 and it is for 1 year - to extend you need an attorney and you need to foreclose on the lien - $$) The contractors know that all they need to tell the homeowner is to wait out the year and it will be gone. Commercial projects I believe you have much longer. 

I would love to see a National list of contractors who do not pay with a contact person on who they can speak to about the situation that occurred in order for them to be put on the list. 

This economy you really have to know who you are doing business with - this is no time to take chances.


----------



## [email protected]

Another way to make 'em pay....Send them a 1099 for the unpaid amount. Check w/ your bookkeeper on the details. If they can't pay you bet Uncle Sam will get 'em


----------



## KingOfDrywall

That's actually a brilliant idea Darren .As a matter of fact ,you might as well send them the 1099 with not only the original labor and materials costs, but any interest and fees added on as well. I have a few judgments that I haven't collected them yet. Out of laziness I didn't pursue beyond the judgment. The courts told me for another $25 I can order a garnishment through my local court. I am taking all my stuff to the courts next week just so I can either collect it or not. The ones I can't collect on I may sell them to a debt collection agency. IN any event, I do like the idea of sending them a 1099, however if I elect to do that ,I am gonna add on interest and fees. Not only that, but if the contractor who stiffed you decides to call you after you send him that inflated 1099 , it'll be a good oppurtunity to try to tape record him or get some current information to pursue him legally. Maybe you can get him to pay a partial on it with a check----once you got a check for any amount you're golden. You can take that to the court and get a bank garnishment because you now have his account nymber and routing numbers. IN any event Darren......I really like the idea of the 1099. That's something I never really tought of before.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks King. Beware if you collect something the following year/s you'll have to report it somehow. I have my bookie looking at the rules and will report back when I know the details. So before you add interest and collection fees, check with someone in the know as Jan. 31st fast approacheth. If the offenders go to the local municipalities for variances or TIFs, email every alderman, code officer etc. about their payment practices. Might not stop 'em but also might cost 'em on inspection day!


----------



## Apple24

:thumbsup:


[email protected] said:


> One Drywall Contractor in Blue Springs MO shot and killed builder over $1100. Don't think he'll ever collect.


----------



## silverstilts

Pre Liens may help but a few years back i did a home and the contractor kept bugging me to turn in my invoice He needed some money , well i did but guess who kept the money , I finally went out to the home that i did and the new homeowners were already living there , i talked to them and told them how the contractor would not return any phone calls , so i went and filed a lien against not only the contractor but also the homeowners and property ,,,, i sure got a phone call asap from the contractor asking what the hell i was doing.... i told him all he had to do was to pick up the phone and let me know what was going on and don't be turning his problem into mine , he told me that because i did not file a pre-lien he did not have to pay me ,,,, wrong when the bank realize what was going on they couldn't close on the loan because of a lien i filed against the homeowners , they called me up and asked what amount was owed almost $10,000. they cut a check and sent it to me , but the dirty bast*** 1099 me for that job along with the bank ,,,, i got the last laugh he committed fraud , the IRS kinda frowned on that one , don't know the fine but it wasn't cheap.... so there are ways to collect money due , sometimes they work and sometimes you just have to collect by other means ..... it's called ingenuity :whistling2:


----------



## KingOfDrywall

I like when they always try to turn it around on us....LMAO
The way some of them act, you'd think it was illegal for you to collect money that's owed to you. I once went to a builders house, very politely knocked on his door and he flipped out. I said, "Well ,you said you were so busy that you couldn;t meet up with me so hear I am......making it easy on you". He said he couldn;t believe I was on his door step. I replied " Yeah.....I'm a great guy, very patient and willing to come to my good paying customers homes when they are so busy they can't meet me" Than I said, to him that I even saved him the cost of a stamp. I told him I'd gladly wait in my car in the driveway as along as he needs me to so he can gather his check book......hahaha. He was pissed but he paid. By the way.....after he cut the check he says to me "You'll never work for me again"......LMAO!!!!!!!! as if I'd ever work for this chump again.....get real. he hasn't built a new house yet.


----------



## Whitey97

That's perfect. So perfect you've given me the idea to go do that myself!


----------



## [email protected]

Have threatened to but never have tried... showing up at church, sit behind them and then ask the congregation to pray for the pri** who won't pay me but still has it to put on their plate. Lord I apologize......


----------



## HUDSON795

*Get 'em where it hurts.. the bank.*

If the contractor who owes you money has a construction loan get in touch with the bank who is funding the project. Tell them you will lien the project. Bank will get all sorts of upset and 'encourage' the contrator to pay you.


----------



## tapingfool

Sometimes this works, lately I get a down payment and installments with only a third left upon completion, keeps them contractors somewhat honest..


----------



## [email protected]

Yeh, but most are pulling draws and really can't pay on thirds, especially at the pace we go, they'd be at the bank every three days. Only time I get that to work is on builds or customs where the HO will run to the bank on hanging day and again on the last day.


----------



## tapingfool

well if you agree with the Payer about payments, they should respect it. I just did a job for some polish guy, and told him I want half down and the rest upon completion, and he said ok..some do some don't


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

tapingfool said:


> well if you agree with the Payer about payments, they should respect it. I just did a job for some polish guy, and told him I want half down and the rest upon completion, and he said ok..some do some don't


What the hell are ya gonna do with ALL THAT SAUSAGE!?!? :brows:


----------



## joepro0000

Nathan,

I think we should do a list of contractors who don't pay list per each state, especially Florida and an explannation for it.


----------



## joepro0000

Say=
abcde contruction - did not pay for whatevejf jhfdkfjfk - for complete details email : [email protected] - etc.

Because there are alot of cons out there! Funny someone on here from this site got conned by one of these guys I posted- New Alliance Construction is a scam!


----------



## taper71

Executive Drywall here in Edmontoin Alberta did not pay me . Their reason was I did not have job complete by the invoice date ( which it was ) . I should have ran the moment I walked onto the site 22 000 ft of board finished. I did manage to get a draw 1/2 way through but still owed $4500. If you are a Drywall contractor ( employee) who subs from Drywall contractors watch out for these guys.


----------



## joepro0000

Theres an Executive Drywall out here in Miami, FL. Wonder if its the same guys. Lien the job. Watch out for SLATER CONSTRUCTION!


----------



## taper71

Yes I talked directly to the builder yesterday and informed him that I was on my way to lien his house. He was not happy. Told me that he still owed Executive drywall more than what is owed to me and said that Executive Drywall had tried to collect full payment before the texture and walk through was done. Asked if I could hold off liening his place until the boss of Executive returned from out of town on monday. I am hopeful that I will get paid then -we shall see.


----------



## snapper714

from the Montgomery Alabama area be careful with Brown Construction, that guy is just a lot of talk, he will say hes got the money but wont answer phone calls or pay late his name is Jonny Brown....he owes half the town.


----------



## liver

Willam Shane Smith. goes by Shane Smith. Girfriend is Deborah Gibson. Will Smith and Debbie Gibson..... yeah i know, no Sh*t.... Owned Blackbird Renovations in Nelson, BC. ran to Edmonton when the poop hit the fan. About 10 of us ripped off, some of us awarded a legal decision in our favour, but he is long gone. I was in the courtroom when he was called, so the name is legal, but he did not show. tall skinny bald, covered in tattoos, snaggle toothed. i am sure he is pulling the same scam somewhere in Alberta. will see if i can find a picture to post.


----------



## fj5race

*Payback*

I hate to say that my Dad shot someone twice once in the hand and once in the ear for not doing the work he got paid to do. It was in the $100,000s of dollars but He went to prison for 4 years. Was it really worth it?? 

I have a brother that did a job and did not get paid so he ripped the drywall right off the wall ever last sheet. You can't do stuff like that in these times. everybody wants to sue you for everything. I say just pay your bill if you recieved nice work... Thanks







[email protected] said:


> One Drywall Contractor in Blue Springs MO shot and killed builder over $1100. Don't think he'll ever collect.


----------



## Quality1st

*A Real Dandy*

If anyone ever is in the Flathead Valley of Montana, stay away from a character by the name of Elvis Hilliard. Hilliard Drywall , and he is a drywall pimp who has ripped off everyone who has ever worked for him. Alot of people want to shoot him but nobody has yet. One young apprentice who was owed about 6 weeks back pay went to see him with a 357 under his coat. Pulled it on him and demanded his pay. He said he didn,t have it and the kid made him go sell his truck right then and there, to pay him. Kid was from outback Alaska and would have shot him,:yes:


----------



## Whitey97

Light bulb just went off!


----------



## Quality1st

*Another Story*

I,m from Great Falls Mt. originally and we had this rocker, forget his name but not his moxie. Anyway he was a helluva good rocker, and drinker and fighter. He rocked this house for this new california transplant, developer/ bull**** artist. Guy stroked him around and around, and then finally just flat kept away from him physically. Real good idea. Rocker finds out he owes everybody in town, involved with his buildings. Leaves a message giving this punk 24 hrs to pay in full or else. No response and no money. This cat, the rocker, goes over to the house he rocked. which is now finished. Jumps out of his truck with 2 jerrey cans of gas at 9am in the morning and burned that bugger to the crete. Rocker goes hunting and cops go lookin for him. D.A looked at the situation and he knew about this fekker from cali because he had lots of complaints of now payment for labor and materials. D.A. contacted rockers friends and told him to stay out of the state for 1 yr and all would pass. Rocker goes to Mexico, state takes fekker.s properties and pays bills and rocker comes back to no charges. Thats what we call western justice in montana or used to. That rocker was quite a character , he only drank at one bar and once a month he,d call the barkeep over, give him a c note or better, say his goodybyes and then on his way out kick the exterior door off its pegs. They he destroyed that door once a month and never harmed a soul unless they begged for it, OR DIDN,T GIVE HIM HIS PEICE OFF. True story, rocker met his end working a job out of town in a hotel when he fell asleep drunk with a cigarette and died of smoke inhalation.By the way when he got back from Mexico, D.A. had his check for him.


----------



## Quality1st

*GC Warning*

As work gets tighter and tighter, more games will be played by GC,s big and small. When you deal with new companies, some will be real strict on your credentials, and will claim theymve had lots of problem,s in the past. They want their subs hungry and malleable so they can beat down prices and so you will back off when they slow pay and break their word to you. Alot of them will have no cash reserves so its their way of surviving. The less they trust you, the more they need to be watched. Keep your contracts clear and concise and study up on your local lein laws. After the contracts signed and the work started, ask them to be truthful about paydays and tell them you need advance warning if there,s any problems on their side. Ask the other subs about their credibility and find out which bank is financing. If it appears to be getting ziggy, go introduce yourself to the bank officer in charge of the loan. Tell him you will do everything in your power to give them quality and service and to keep the job moving. Ask for confidentiallity as you are just trying to make an honest living. This usually works unless the officer and the GC are buddies. Let the GAMES begin.


----------



## Quality1st

*Hong Kong Money; Pacific Northwest*

Anyone in this area and Canada be aware. Those big jobs financed by the big Hong Kong and Singapore banks are what they call Shrewd.If you have a big individual contract with them personally, do not expect to get the last 10 to 15% that they hold till completed and finished. No matter how good of work you do or how fast,or even if they just flat love you. Its their policy to screw all contractors out of this, and they tell you it,s not personal, its just business. They say you,re welcome to fight it, but their retained lawyers are paid big bucks to kick your ass. You literally have to spend 50K to collect 50K , so believe them they know.Its apart of a cultural thing with the chinese, and you,re expected to know this about them. They,ll pay you well and on time, and even bring suitcases of cash to keep crews on jobs overtime. I had a builder buddy in Seattle learn the hard way, ( TWICE) They said he was one of the best they had dealt with and they were very fond of him, and he was considered a preferred builder with them. But they still did it to him again. I guess you,re supposed to add an extra 15% on your contract to cover it. Go figure:yes:


----------



## rebel20

Thats what you would call a case of Money laundering


----------



## Quality1st

*Bounty*

I,ve lived and worked on the islands in the past and they have a thing they call bounty which is really a cool thing. If they,re dealing with someone they,re not sure is trustworthy, they,ll inform them what it is and that they,ll put it on them. Bounty is a fee you pay to certain individuals who as a side job give ( one dirty lickin, Bruddah) to people who break their word or don,t pay their bills.The local police have no problem with it is a cultural thing and keeps the buggers honest. The bounty guys and gals are under no time frame, it just happens when it happens. They usually pick the most embarassing time and if the offender is a punk, they send a woman to do the punishing. Ha Ha don,t ya just love it. :yes::yes:


----------



## silverstilts

Is it not illegal to post date checks ? I know a lot of people do it . 24 checks that is too funny that would only be around 350 bucks a month if none of the checks bounce. Why didn't he pay what he would of under the table up front then the rest in post dated checks probably because he already had spent your money and couldn't have even given you cash. It is too bad things like this happen what the heck he is treating you like a bank and a loan are you going to charge him interest as well. I would certainly file a lien against him his business and the property and owners where the work was done by doing this it will freeze up their credit and most homeowners do not want that to happen and will settle FAST , because after a year you may be out of luck on the money and he will go on screwing other people. Your decision. I doubt you will work for him again so what do you have to lose ?


----------



## DSJOHN

Agree totally with silverstilts Lien his ass . DSJOHN


----------



## silverstilts

You can also contact an attorney have him file a judgement thereby they can garnish any income of his including any tax returns the money spent for the attorney can be included in the judgement forget small claims court to slow. I myself would refuse to cash any checks by doing this it may nullify that payments were made in full.


----------



## silverstilts

An attorney can also go after any assets the contractor has you may have him by the balls if you play your cards right.:thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts

Report him to the builders association maybe he will be shamed into correcting the situation.


----------



## tmplumbing

If you are in Alabama, or the south for that matter DO NOT work for Danny Holloway. This guy uses many different names for his company and he always is LLC, making him judgment proof. Do not waste you time with this guy he will burn you. I'm a plumber and he stuck me for over $20G's. I did lien one property but there were so many loop holes I lost my ass on most of my work! :furious:


----------



## moore

Tall tree short rope!!!!!!pay your bills/ i do!!


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

capitol drywall murfreesboro tennessee collier hopson


----------



## sdrdrywall

Just did a job for a guy who begged me to get in and blow the job out so he could pull a payment i spent two weeks chasing him for it and he says i can't lie i had to use your money to pay my guys. ...:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> Just did a job for a guy who begged me to get in and blow the job out so he could pull a payment i spent two weeks chasing him for it and he says i can't lie i had to use your money to pay my guys. ...:furious:


This may not help you sdr, but since your from new Jersey,and with the storm and all, I was wondering if you were still alive and ok....... and you are:thumbup:

Just keep on his arse, tell him Hurricane Sandy will be nothing, compared to you, if he don't pay:furious:


----------



## sdrdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> This may not help you sdr, but since your from new Jersey,and with the storm and all, I was wondering if you were still alive and ok....... and you are:thumbup:
> 
> Just keep on his arse, tell him Hurricane Sandy will be nothing, compared to you, if he don't pay:furious:


Yeah were good here lost power for 4 days were back on now but alto of people are still out. Gas is a huge problem long waits and limited quantities alto of hostile people


----------



## moore

Can I add a h/o to this list?:whistling2:

Bitch owes me $1.500 from 8 weeks ago


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Can I add a h/o to this list?:whistling2:
> 
> Bitch owes me $1.500 from 8 weeks ago


Is there any way you can go after her on her Face book page????

I don't know too much about face book


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Is there any way you can go after her on her Face book page????
> 
> I don't know too much about face book


 :sneaky2::sneaky2::thumbup1: Checks on the way as of last Monday


----------



## john1969

*crooks*

Jason Alexander from Texas
Wrote several guys bad checks.

Jason Bender Cheyenne Wyoming
Refuses to pay.


----------

